# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  11 глупых и бесполезных способов похудеть

## Irina

*11 глупых и бесполезных способов похудеть!*

Многие люди, особенно женщины, очень хотят иметь привлекательную внешность. Это стремление заложено от природы. Да, только вот большинство из них не хотят делать для этого ровным счетом ничего, разве что подкрасить глазки и купить модные джинсы...
А когда лишние килограммы вылазят наружу, тут уж ничего не поделаешь - приходится или пополнить ряды посетителей магазинов одежды для «больших» людей или искать способ похудения!!!Самое смешное и печальное в том, что, вместо консультации у профессионального диетолога, люди начинают испытывать на себе самые дурацкие способы похудения.

Из различных источников мы составили своеобразный ТОП этих самых идиотских способов избавиться от лишних килограммов:

*1. Самостоятельный выбор диеты*

В одном только Интернете можно найти множество различных диет. Кто их составлял? Кто придумывал все эти дурацкие названия? Многие диеты вообще напоминают бред пациента психиатрической клиники.Человек, который не разбирается в диетологии, не в состоянии сориентироваться во всех этих диетах. Однако, находят, распечатывают и делают из себя подопытного кролика.

*2. Полный отказ от еды*

Это вообще медленное самоубийство... Зато какой эффективный способ!!! Сначала действительно некоторая часть лишнего веса быстро уходит, остальное останется даже, если перестать дышать. Так устроен организм - замедляется до минимума, желудочно-кишечный тракт атрофируется, ухудшается состав крови и т. д. Медленный путь в никуда... Если после такой "диеты" возобновить прежнее питание, ушедшие килограммы вернуться с лихвой!
*
3. Прием наркотических стимуляторов*

Таких как, например, амфетамин. По отзывам, за один день можно потерять до 3-5 кг. Появляется море энергии и можно активно тренироваться на протяжении 3-4 часов, а потом еще всю ночь отрываться на дискотеке. Расплатиться придется не только лишними килограммами, но и продолжительной депрессией. Кроме того, имейте ввиду, что сгорает не жир, а мышечная масса.
*
4. Курение*

Нет никакой взаимосвязи между курением и похудением! Этот миф придуман, чтобы оправдать никотиновую зависимость. Очень смешно слышать, когда кто-то перечисляет свой дневной рацион: кофе без сахара, бутерброд, сигареты (!!!), йогурт, сухофрукты.

*5. Чудо-тренажеры
*
Особой популярностью пользуются тренажеры для пресса. Почему в рекламе не говорят о том, что "кубики" на прессе зависит о количества подкожного жира и его нельзя убрать точечно? Большинство этих тренажеров абсолютно бесполезны даже для тренировок, не говоря уже про похудение.

*6. Чудо-пилюли*

Рассчитаны исключительно на высасывание из вас денег, но никак не лишних килограммов. Каждый раз появление новых таблеток сопровождается массированной рекламной компанией, а после получения прибыли компания пропадает с рынка с многомиллионной прибылью. Люди не перестают верить в сказки! Люди хотят верить! Люди ждут чудес и "получают" их!

*7. Отработки/отговорки*

Смешно видеть, как худеющая девушка запихивает в рот кусок торта и тут же оправдывается: "Схожу лишний раз на аэробику - отработаю..." Вот почему во многих фитнес клубах можно заметить толстушек с неизменной фигурой на протяжении многих лет.
*
8. Глисты
*
Этот способ подходит для особо отчаянных людей. Если такие глисты и существуют, в качестве благодарности, они будут "какать" прямо в вас, зашлаковывая организм и лишая его жизненно необходимых питательных веществ.

*9. Принудительная рвота*

Как же надо не любить себя, что так издеваться? Садомазохистский способ! Логику приверженцев такой "диеты" понять очень сложно... Разве что кто-то специально запихивает еду вам в рот.

*10. Уменьшение размеров желудка хирургическим путем*

Это способ для тех, кто вообще не в состоянии себя контролировать. Что мешает после операции снова разбить желудок до размеров самолетного ангара? А кроме этого, у людей с ожирением слабое сердце - можно не проснуться из-под наркоза.

*11. Бабка-шептуха и остальные специалисты в области целительства*

На самом деле - правильный способ, лечение ожирения нужно начинать с головы! Только зачем дарить деньги шарлатанам? Особенно эффектно выглядит "лечение" по телефону - 1$/мин.

Уверены, что наш список "оригинальных" способов похудения далеко не полный, но все же надеемся, Вам нечего будет добавить из своего жизненного опыта...

----------


## Sanych

Как говорил Калягин в одном фильме: "Есть хочется, худеть хочется. Всё хочется!!!".

----------

